# Online Dog Owner's Guide Site



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/alltopic.html

I like this site as much as I like this forum


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Great site, thanks for sharing!


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

From you website I found out what Ghost's grandma or grandpa must've looked like : http://www.carolinadogs.com/


----------

